# pronunciació de mots compostos/derivats mitjançant prefixos



## friasc

Hola a tots, estic estudiant català i tinc un dubte sobre com es pronuncien les vocals en paraules compostes amb prefixos, per exemple:

monolingües
somnàmbul
noctambulisme
protollengua

La primera o d'aquestas paraules es pronuncia oberta o tancada? I en general, se solen pronunciar las paraules derivades amb dos accents tonals, com els adverbis en -ment?


----------



## Lurrezko

T'explico com les pronuncio jo (la parla de Barcelona):

- Monolingües/protollengua: dues os tancades.
- Somnàmbul/noctambulisme: les os són àtones, sonen com us.

Totes quatre tenen un sol accent: monolingües, somnàmbul, noctambulisme, protollengua.

Salut


----------



## friasc

Gràcies. Això val també per a la o en paraules compostes com sobreabundància, locomotora, totpoderós o tothom? Perquè tinc l'impressió que sobretot es pronuncia sobretot, i m'agradaria saber si existeix alguna regla per saber com pronunciar las paraules compostes (amb un o dos accents)...


----------



## germanbz

friasc said:


> Hola a tots, estic estudiant català i tinc un dubte sobre com es pronuncien les vocals en paraules compostes amb prefixos, per exemple:
> 
> monolingües
> somnàmbul
> noctambulisme
> protollengua
> 
> La primera o d'aquestas paraules es pronuncia oberta o tancada? I en general, se solen pronunciar las paraules derivades amb dos accents tonals, com els adverbis en -ment?



Hi ha un petit problema, en català no hi ha un estàndard de pronunciació, per la qual cosa no hi ha una resposta única. Cada zona geogràfica té en general el seu estil de pronunciació.


----------



## friasc

Cert, però donat que sóc estudiant estranger i tenint en compte el meu nivell, de moment força baix, suposo que el més habitual seria aprendre la pronunciació oriental, o no? bé en tot cas, és la meva opinió subjectiva de principiant ignorant... per cert, com les pronunciaries tu?

(PS: quina seria la pronunciació més habitual de microones? micru ones, o micrones?)


----------



## Lurrezko

En la meva opinió, el més assenyat és que imitis la pronunciació del teu mestre, si en tens, o de l'àudio dels curs que estiguis seguint. Totes les variants dialectals són igual de respectables, i personalment conec estrangers que parlen mallorquí, valencià de l'Horta, lleidatà, etc., depenent de la zona on viuen. Escull un estàndar, sigui quin sigui, i no t'apartis d'ell.

Salut

PS: /micruones/ amb una o oberta i accentuada, en la meva variant.


----------



## ACQM

Discrepo amb el Lurrezko. En la pronunnciació oriental, si, com diu després "monolingüe" i "protollengua" ténen una sola tònica, les os àtones s'han de pronunciar /u/. De vegades, els catalans tendim a pronunciar /o/ tancada o /a/ algunes àtones de paraules cultes, però no és natural.



Lurrezko said:


> T'explico com les pronuncio jo (la parla de Barcelona):
> 
> - Monolingües/protollengua: dues os tancades.
> - Somnàmbul/noctambulisme: les os són àtones, sonen com us.
> 
> Totes quatre tenen un sol accent: monolingües, somnàmbul, noctambulisme, protollengua.
> 
> Salut


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> Discrepo amb el Lurrezko. En la pronunnciació oriental, si, com diu després "monolingüe" i "protollengua" ténen una sola tònica, les os àtones s'han de pronunciar /u/. De vegades, els catalans tendim a pronunciar /o/ tancada o /a/ algunes àtones de paraules cultes, però no és natural.



Ah, potser les castellanitzo, doncs. Tu pronuncies /munulingue/ i /prutullengua/?

Salut


----------



## ACQM

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, potser les castellanitzo, doncs. Tu pronuncies /munulingue/ i /prutullengua/?
> 
> Salut



Bé, no sé si es castellanització o un intent de "clarificar" el terme, però és un fenòmen comú, però seria millor evitar-lo. Jo pronuncio "munu-" i "prutu-", sí, tot i que de vegades també caic.


----------



## germanbz

ACQM said:


> Bé, no sé si es castellanització o un intent de "clarificar" el terme, però és un fenòmen comú, però seria millor evitar-lo. Jo pronuncio "munu-" i "prutu-", sí, tot i que de vegades també caic.



Vols dir que s'hauria d'evitar la pronunciació com /protollèngua/ o /monolingüe/?


----------



## ernest_

He trobat això a la Wikipèdia:


> En els mots compostos, en cultismes o en mots amb un prefix àton, es manté un accent secundari que evita la neutralització (_contraindicar_ [ˌkɔntɾəindiˈka]).


Per desgràcia no cita la font.


----------



## Lurrezko

És interessant l'enllaç que dónes, Ernest. Tot i que és cert que la gent de la meva generació vam estar escolaritzats en castellà i també hem llegit molt més en aquella llengua, i per tant és probable que tendim a castellanitzar aquests cultismes i altres mots poc comuns a la parla quotidiana, també és cert que hi ha un munt de termes compostos comuns que es pronuncien sempre amb la vocal tònica: contraindicar, sobreactuar, antibiòtic, avantpassat, etc... Això només s'explica si hi ha un (subtil) accent secundari. És a dir, a la meva variant trobaria natural la pronúncia /mon*u*lingüe/, /prot*u*llengua/, però fer àtones totes dues vocals em sona qualsevol cosa menys natural.

Salut


----------



## germanbz

friasc said:


> Cert, però donat que sóc estudiant estranger i tenint en compte el meu nivell, de moment força baix, suposo que el més habitual seria aprendre la pronunciació oriental, o no? bé en tot cas, és la meva opinió subjectiva de principiant ignorant... per cert, com les pronunciaries tu?
> 
> (PS: quina seria la pronunciació més habitual de microones? micru ones, o micrones?)



Sí, si has de triar sembla llògic que tries la variant de la ciutat més poblada i coneguda com es Barcelona. En el meu cas la pronunciació seria la de la variant occidental valenciana, es a dir:

/microones/ /monolingüe/ es a dir les "o" pronunciades com /o/ tancades.


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Vols dir que s'hauria d'evitar la pronunciació com /protollèngua/ o /monolingüe/?



Germanbz tú parles el dialecte valencià i, per tant, no pornuncies mai les os àtones com a /u/ cosa que és perfectament correcta i no hi ha res a dir. Cosa diferent és el que comenta Lurrezko, que en català central o en un altre forma de català oriental, barregis os àtones pronunciades /u/ amb os àtones pronunciades /o/. 

No és el cas de "sobretot" que té una síl·laba tònica i una tònica secundària. Si aquesta fos la pronunciació de "monolingüe", podriem argumentar en favor de pronunciar la primera o com a /o/ i la segona com a /u/, cosa que jo no he vist mai, però no sé si és correcta o no. Però la pronunciació de totes dues os com a /o/ només és natural en els dialectes occidentals del català.


----------



## germanbz

ACQM said:


> Germanbz tú parles el dialecte valencià i, per tant, no pornuncies mai les os àtones com a /u/ cosa que és perfectament correcta i no hi ha res a dir. Cosa diferent és el que comenta Lurrezko, que en català central o en un altre forma de català oriental, barregis os àtones pronunciades /u/ amb os àtones pronunciades /o/.
> 
> No és el cas de "sobretot" que té una síl·laba tònica i una tònica secundària. Si aquesta fos la pronunciació de "monolingüe", podriem argumentar en favor de pronunciar la primera o com a /o/ i la segona com a /u/, cosa que jo no he vist mai, però no sé si és correcta o no. Però la pronunciació de totes dues os com a /o/ només és natural en els dialectes occidentals del català.



Intentant recordar l'accent d'alguns amics de Barcelona, juraria que cert mots com "mono" (l'animal) el pronúncien com /monu/ i diria que en qualsevol paraula d'este tipus la primera o sona com /*o*/ i la segona en /u/ sempre que eixes paraules acaben en eixa segona O. En canvi en certs mots no acabats en una de les vocals (o) com txocolate la pronunciació estic quasi segur que la fan /x*u*c*u*lata/
Per la qual cosa sembla que la tendència natural parlada siga a la pronunciació de /mon*u*lingüe/ ja que canviar la pronunciació d'una paraula segons estiga a soles o segon estiga com a prefix no sembla un tret natural de la llengua catalana.
Es una opinió a soles.


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Intentant recordar l'accent d'alguns amics de Barcelona, juraria que cert mots com "mono" (l'animal) el pronúncien com /monu/ i diria que en qualsevol paraula d'este tipus la primera o sona com /*o*/ i la segona en /u/ sempre que eixes paraules acaben en eixa segona O. En canvi en certs mots no acabats en una de les vocals (o) com txocolate la pronunciació estic quasi segur que la fan /x*u*c*u*lata/
> Per la qual cosa sembla que la tendència natural parlada siga a la pronunciació de /mon*u*lingüe/ ja que canviar la pronunciació d'una paraula segons estiga a soles o segon estiga com a prefix no sembla un tret natural de la llengua catalana.
> Es una opinió a soles.



Dues coses:

a) "Mono" en català no és cap animal, es diu "mico" o "mona", per tant és un castellanisme. Tot i que es pot dir que un aparell de música es "mono" tal com tu dius pronunciant la primera o oberta i la segona com a u, però en "monòton" la primera o es pronunciarà com a /u/ en el català oriental.
b) Canviar la pronunciació de les os, les as i les es segons si són tòniques o no és propi del català oriental. Diem "gen" amb /e/ però genètica amb vocal neutra o al·luginògen (on gen funciona com a sufix) amb vocal neutra. Diem "franc" amb /a/ però francofonia amb vocal neutra. "Homosexual" es pronuncia amb dues /u/ sense cap mena de dubte de forma totalment natural i correcta, tot i que no sé si pronunciar la primera com a /o/ i la segona com a /u/ és acceptable, pel mateix motiu que comentàvem abans. Només per posar uns quants exemples.


----------



## germanbz

Ací no estic parlant jo de puresa normativa, Mono /monu/ per molt castellanisme que siga ho he sentit al igual que toro /toru/. A allò que vaig es que el tema de la pronunciació vocàlica "correcta" en una llengua en tantes variants inclús dins de l'àmbit oriental i amb tantes graduacions em sona una miqueta estrany. Dit d'un altra manera, quan parleu de "correcte" de quin àmbit geogràfic parleu? tot l'oriental?


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Ací no estic parlant jo de puresa normativa, Mono /monu/ per molt castellanisme que siga ho he sentit al igual que toro /toru/. A allò que vaig es que el tema de la pronunciació vocàlica "correcta" en una llengua en tantes variants inclús dins de l'àmbit oriental i amb tantes graduacions em sona una miqueta estrany. Dit d'un altra manera, quan parleu de "correcte" de quin àmbit geogràfic parleu? tot l'oriental?



En tot cas la qüestió no crec que sigui tant de correcció/incorrecció com de coherència. No he dit que NO es pugui dir, sinó que no és natural per incoherent amb la fonètica dels dialectes orientals.

No vull passar-me de llesta i dir que en tot el català oriental és com dic, perquè encara vindrà algú de Formentera a dir que allà no és així, però en el català central (això inclou la ciutat de Barcelona) és tal com et dic i estic convençuda que en tarragoní i gironès també trobem aquests casos. No conec gaire el català del Rosselló ni les variants balears. Una cosa és que sentis /monu/ o /tO/ (ho sento no trobo el símbol d'o oberta) i una altra /monÒton/,   monòton en català central es pronuncia /munÒtun/ amb la segona o oberta. És el que fem per aquí, pronunciar les os àtones com a /u/ sempre inclús en paraules àtones com "ho". L'únic dubte, per a mi, és la presència de tòniques secundàries (com en "fortament" on la o es pronuncia /o/) que no em resulten sempre fàcils d'identificar.


----------



## ernest_

ACQM said:


> Bé, no sé si es castellanització o un intent de "clarificar" el terme, però és un fenòmen comú, però seria millor evitar-lo. Jo pronuncio "munu-" i "prutu-", sí, tot i que de vegades també caic.


Em sembla que estic d'acord que, en el cas d'aquests prefixos grecs, pot existir una resistència a la neutralització de la o sobretot si són paraules poc familiars. Per exemple, a l'hora de dir "monozigòtic", probablement diré /mono/ perquè és una paraula que no faig servir mai, en canvi "monopoli", que és una paraula molt més freqüent, clarament dic /munu/.


----------



## germanbz

ACQM said:


> En tot cas la qüestió no crec que sigui tant de correcció/incorrecció com de coherència. No he dit que NO es pugui dir, sinó que no és natural per incoherent amb la fonètica dels dialectes orientals.
> 
> No vull passar-me de llesta i dir que en tot el català oriental és com dic, perquè encara vindrà algú de Formentera a dir que allà no és així, però en el català central (això inclou la ciutat de Barcelona) és tal com et dic i estic convençuda que en tarragoní i gironès també trobem aquests casos. No conec gaire el català del Rosselló ni les variants balears. Una cosa és que sentis /monu/ o /tO/ (ho sento no trobo el símbol d'o oberta) i una altra /monÒton/,   monòton en català central es pronuncia /munÒtun/ amb la segona o oberta. És el que fem per aquí, pronunciar les os àtones com a /u/ sempre inclús en paraules àtones com "ho". L'únic dubte, per a mi, és la presència de tòniques secundàries (com en "fortament" on la o es pronuncia /o/) que no em resulten sempre fàcils d'identificar.


 A eixe punt volia jo aplegar. A que quan s'utiltza "la pronunciació correcta es..." / "la pronunciació correcta no es..." quan s'explica a un no natiu, s'ha d'anar aspai, i especificar. Estic perfectament d'acord amb tot allò que heu escrit sempre que s'especifique..."dins del català central".


----------

